# Kayak Swap & Sale- AQS in Edwards



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Our annual spring kayak swap & sale will be Apr 5-7 in Edwards, CO.
Buy & Sell new and used kayaks, rafts, SUP's duckies and gear.
All remaining winter inventory will be on sale too- telemark, AT, splitboards, avi gear and clothing. Help spread the word!

And it always snows that weekend, so plan on a powder day too!


For more info:
Kayak Swap & Sale

https://www.facebook.com/events/166265066860328/


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*lots of boats*

Over 50 used used boats. Starting as low as $25.
Even have a couple of new, never paddled boats here for $650

Now through Sunday!


----------

